
Internet Backbone Provider Cogent Blocks Pirate Bay and Other “Pirate” Sites - doctorshady
https://torrentfreak.com/internet-backbone-provider-cogent-blocks-pirate-bay-and-other-pirate-sites-170209/
======
packetized
Welp, they are definitely blackholing it inside of their own network. From
their very own looking glass:

Frankfurt:

    
    
      BGP routing table entry for 104.31.19.30/32, version 3435302524
      Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
        Local
          10.255.255.255 (metric 10118050) from 38.28.1.83 (38.28.1.83)
            Origin IGP, metric 0, localpref 150, valid, internal, best
            Community: 174:990 174:20912 174:21001
            Originator: 66.28.1.228, Cluster list: 38.28.1.83, 38.28.1.67, 38.28.1.65, 154.54.66.49
    

Washington, D.C.:

    
    
      BGP routing table entry for 104.31.19.30/32, version 611495772
      Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
        Local
          10.255.255.255 (metric 10177050) from 154.54.66.21 (154.54.66.21)
            Origin IGP, metric 0, localpref 150, valid, internal, best
            Community: 174:990 174:20912 174:21001
            Originator: 66.28.1.228, Cluster list: 154.54.66.21, 66.28.1.9
    

... and the originator:

    
    
      $ host 66.28.1.228
      228.1.28.66.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer lo0.blackhole.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com.
      $
    

Answers that question.

~~~
packetized
Also to further amend my comment, the BGP communities (990 20912 21001)
instruct routers to:

    
    
      990   - Do not send route to BGP customers, or peers.
      20912 - <Undocumented, presumably internal to Cogent>
      21001 - Route is NA internal or customer route.
    

...and they're continuing to blackhole that /32.

------
doctorshady
This seems like something that needs further verification on the intentions
since they won't comment on it, but the implications are enormous if this is
what's actually going on.

Before anybody talks about net neutrality, I believe the original rules
Wheeler set in place _will_ allow blocking of illegal materials if I remember
correctly. I know the present situation with the FCC is less than great, but
just keep this in mind.

EDIT: Try it for yourself here: [http://www.cogentco.com/en/network/looking-
glass](http://www.cogentco.com/en/network/looking-glass)

~~~
wmf
Yeah, I wonder if Cogent is blocking a DDoS or something.

Traditionally ISPs did not get involved in deciding what is and isn't illegal;
SOPA/PIPA were trying to create ISP-level blocks but those bills did not
become law. But traditionally ISPs didn't have big peering disputes and extort
content providers either.

This also makes me wonder how CloudFlare decides what sites to assign to what
IP addresses. Do they put legit sites on one IP, porn on another, pirates on
yet another, and booters on another?

------
BrailleHunting
Distributed Great Firewall of America beta v0.0.3 changelog

\- Start deprecating net neutrality (Title II)

:'(

Porn, political and streaming sites are next unless customers/grassroots
people raise hell.

